# stand



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i have a ladder stand and found a spot i really want to put it but i cannot find the right tree...i was thinking about taking a telephone pole and sticking it into the ground right next to a tree...this way it will be straight so the ladder stand will work good on it...dumb idea? i thought this would work good? any opinions...i really like this spot but all the trees are to skinny or too crooked...i was going to put it on the pole and then camoflauge the pole or tie branches onto the pole when season comes around...? Thanks
GWH


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

sounds like a lot of work, maybe better off building a ground blind.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

you dont need very big trees for ladder stands, I have put them up in short trees that are only 3-4 inches in thickness


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

i second that one, make sure you have it strapped down good and it should be good to go...the only thing is you give up some cover fromt behind if you go into a smaller tree


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i just dont feel safe in small trees...and there are none in the right position


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

brush in the ground blind, clear out some shooting lanes and you should be good to go. Your giving up the vantage point but, in some situations you just gotta work with what your given.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

so not a good idea or what


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i just dont see how it can be that much work


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

in theory its a good idea, if its set right and everything, but the potential danger and work to actually put a telephone pole in the woods makes it seem that a ground blind would be better....is the site near a field or atleast have easy access where you could bring in everything to put in a pole??


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well i already have a ladder stand and im going to use it no matter what...it is about 200 yds from a road along a ravine in a nice little stand of trees right by a pond...its a perfect spot but there isnt any good stand trees


----------



## whitetailhunter2770 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have also put a ladder stand in trees that most people wouldn't even think about.

It only takes about a 6 inch diamater tree to hold a ladder stand.

The telephone pole idea sounds good, but it sounds like a lot of work. If you are whilling to do the work it should work great.

Make sure you do this ASAP so the deer have plenty of time to get used to it. Get it up and get back out of there, so they don't even pay attention to it once season comes around.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Okay, I have to ask. Where are you going to get the telephone pole and how were you going to put it in the ground? Not saying it's a bad idea or anything, I was just curious.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I would feel more safe in a ladder stand in a 6 inch tree than a telephone pole. Are you going to mix some concrete to hold it in place? You would have to dig a pretty deep hole to make that pole sturdy. I would'nt want to be up there swaying in the wind if the pole wasn't completely secured.

My very first tree stand was on a telephone pole when I was 13 years old. I started hunting at that age, and my Dad had never hunted so I didn't have anyone to give me advice on where to put a tree stand. I thought it seemed like a good place. I could'nt figure out why the deer would come out and start snorting and take off as soon as they looked up at me  . That was probably my first hunting learning experience.

Good luck with whatever you go with.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i have a post hole digger that we use for fencing that can dig about a 6ft hole that i was going to try...ill go check the area out later...doesnt sound like you guys like the idea so


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Nah, I just didn't know how you were going to go deep enough. I'm assuming you're talking about a standard utility line pole. I've got a buddy who is a lineman, I'll have to ask him how deep you have to go on something like that. Seems like a heck of a lot of work is all.


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> i have a ladder stand and found a spot i really want to put it but i cannot find the right tree...i was thinking about taking a telephone pole and sticking it into the ground right next to a tree...this way it will be straight so the ladder stand will work good on it...dumb idea? i thought this would work good? any opinions...i really like this spot but all the trees are to skinny or too crooked...i was going to put it on the pole and then camoflauge the pole or tie branches onto the pole when season comes around...? Thanks
> GWH


I'm doing the same thing except with four telephone poles and going to buil a small tree house on top of it.Don't worry about camouflaging it as the deer get use to it pretty quick.Also don't worry about the "hard work",it "WILL" be worth it when your first Booner is down.I'll be doing mine with a hand auger as well and as long as you pack the ground well around it the stand will be alright.
Also don't dig the hole too close to the tree as the roots will be a problem
Good luck and great hunting.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

You know, when I was in high school I snapped off a utility line pole when I hit it with my car. If I remember right it was around $1500 for the pole. I'd just sell the ladder stand to me (where we've got trees) for really really cheap and buy a tower blind. :beer:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i can find the trees easily...i just really want to be in this spot...theres a couple trees there i can work with but not exactly how i want them


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0020538

Sell your ladder stand and get the above. I would think that would still be way cheaper than trying to put a ladder stand in the ground. There are more tripods available, I just posted that one for an example for ya.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

no...im sticking with my ladder stand...that is way to spendy for my budget...like i said i can find the trees if i want to...there is one tree i know of that would work but i might try to just find a different spot...im not gettina tripod stand though...


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I put up a telephone pole where I hunt about 7 years ago because in the clearing there were no good trees to be found. All were too young and small.

All I did was drill in as far as the auger would go so I would guess 4 feet and sunk the pole which is about 16 feet out of the ground because my ladder stand is 12 ft at the top platform. I haven't had any trouble with this. All we did was drag it in with the four wheeler and three of us tipped it up into the hole and packed it in while we put the dirt back in the hole.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

is it sturdy?? have you noticed any signs from the deer that they can tell?


----------

